# 2008 Mustang GT California Special



## DSLR noob (Sep 13, 2009)

My friend just bought this car, and it is a very nice vehicle. I promised him pictures of this beautiful limited production version of the ever-famous Mustang. The California special adds the body kit (front bumper, rocker panels, hood scoop, side scoops, wing, and rear diffuser), the wheels, and the HID headlights as well as the Shaker audio system.

For all the following shots, I had a very low light setting, and no tripod, because of this, all of the photos have nearly the same EXIF data:
Canon EOS 20D
Canon EF50 1:1.8
ISO 800 (ouch)
Aperture f/1.8 (ouch again)
Shutter speed:variously changing from 1/80 to 1/240

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10


----------



## ocular (Sep 14, 2009)

#5 Could be a better with post processing. #7 is better then the rest. If you pm me a link to your original image I could give it a go for #5 if you want.


----------



## 512 (Sep 14, 2009)

you have to post process most of them to get a better result. trash the #3,6,10


----------



## red1013 (Sep 16, 2009)

4's my fav


----------



## WTF? (Sep 17, 2009)

7 is definitely a winner


----------



## Lil Bob (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry To tell you this but that is not a CS Mustang...


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice attempt but they're too "snap-shotty" especially the last interior shots.  Many have distratcting elements or awkward comp.  And yes they'll need some PP.


----------



## DSLR noob (Sep 24, 2009)

Lil Bob said:


> Sorry To tell you this but that is not a CS Mustang...



Sorry to tell you, but it is. It says "California Special" on the trunk badge, and the fenders say "GT/CS". My friend bought it with a discount he got from working at a dealership. It is definitely a real CS mustang. I've seen the paperwork, and I know what the CS looks like.

"The Mustang GT California Special is available on GT Premium models and includes 18-inch wheels, side scoops, unique tape stripes, rolled bright exhaust tips, black leather trimmed seats with unique iCal Special contrasting Dove or Parchment leather inserts, a larger air intake, a chin spoiler (1.5 inches lower than GT), and unique front and rear fascias."

To everyone else, what post processing techniques should I be looking at? I already did unsharpen mask, curves, and levels (not to mention dialed in the RAW-to-JPEG settings). To me that was post processing lol. But I take criticism well, so I want to hear what you have to say.


----------

